# Activating WLAN

## hika

I have a small problem with my Asus laptop. I have everything installed and working, but my wlan card won't activate. I have gotten most of my function keys working, but not that one. I found a mentioning of the ifup command, but don't know where to find it. Does anybody have a suggestion?

Hika

----------

## hika

For some weird reason loading the driver as a module solves the problem. Is this normal or what?

Hika

----------

## jamapii

 *hika wrote:*   

> Is this normal or what?

 

Possibly. I guess the driver finds its hardware, this triggers udev, this starts net.wlan0. So you need to load the module at boot, I think these days /etc/conf.d/modules is the place for this.

----------

## hika

Later I found it was a different thing. I had installed wpa_supplicant and had not configured anything, so it blocked the activation by lack of configuration. Weird. It need some configuration before you can configure! I had in between filled in my local net. It should load clean for the first run, so you can cofigure!

But thanks.

Hika

----------

## hika

Maybe on installing placing a clean configfile would solve this for it complained of not finding it.

----------

